

The 11-Year Quest to Create Disappearing Colored Bubbles - absconditus
http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2005-11/11-year-quest-create-disappearing-colored-bubbles

======
absconditus
This article is from 2005 and interestingly, it doesn't appear that the
product ever launched.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubbles>

~~~
Huppie
It looks like they had problems producing the dyes on a bigger scale. The so
called 'zubbles' seem to have launched just a few days ago.

[http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-06/exclusive-
colo...](http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-06/exclusive-colored-
bubbles-have-landed-and-popped-and-vanished)

~~~
jonah
Read about them back in 05 and thought the tech was pretty cool. Glad they
finally went into production. I for one am getting some. <http://zubbles.com/>

------
bayareaguy
Here's the article on one page: <http://jottit.com/hs46s/>

~~~
michael_dorfman
Thanks. I read it in the original format, and although it was a great read, it
was painful to have to page that many times.

------
pbhjpbhj
From the FAQ "all ingredients are on TSCA". I'm not in the US but when I look
and see this means "toxic substances control act [inventory]" then I think:
"toxic!!".

Perhaps this is a common claim for US products but I think I'd just say all
ingredients are safe and mention a safety certificate they bought^w were
awarded.

The whole "Are Zubbles safe" reads like "well not really but they're as safe
as other things that are legal".

As the stories are all about how his eyes were stained and he had to evacuate
his house, etc., then the marketing needs to have a strong assurance of safety
IMO. I don't think they achieve that.

